# 595 Origin vs. Ultra for a big guy?



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Any thoughts out there regarding the 595 Origin for a 200 + lb. rider? Will it feel like a noodle? Is the Ultra the only one I should be considering?

The bike will be used for road races, an occasional crit, fast-paced group rides. I'm big, but not a masher, and usually pretty easy on equipment. TIA.


----------



## awiner (Aug 28, 2007)

Go for the Ultra indeed....


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 595 Pro Team and I weigh in at 200lbs. I am a masher and the bike is by no means a noodle.The bike does everything very well. But I might have bought the Ultra if it had come in the White. I new that I wanted a 595 and I did not want it to be black. I just went over 4000 miles on the bike and I have no regrets.


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

locomotive1 said:


> I have a 595 Pro Team and I weigh in at 200lbs. I am a masher and the bike is by no means a noodle.The bike does everything very well. But I might have bought the Ultra if it had come in the White. I new that I wanted a 595 and I did not want it to be black. I just went over 4000 miles on the bike and I have no regrets.



So if you stomp on it in the big ring, do you get any chainring/front der. rub?


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Boblikesbikes,

When I read your question I immediatly though that theres never been any chainring-front deraillluer rub. But just to make sure that I was not giving you bogus information, I went for a ride this mornig with my Hammerdog neighbor. Just as I thought. I tried my best and smashed as hard as I could in my 53X13 and no rub at all. So there ya go. Chainring rub is not an issue on this frame for a big rider.


----------



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the response. It's moot anyway since I just pulled the trigger for an '07 Ultra. I really wasn't sure about the black UD carbon finish, but I think I'm gonna love it. My build will consist of a UT Chorus group, Campy Eurus wheels and Ritchey WCS cockpit (with Look Keo pedals, or course!) Can't wait - lets hope for more nice weather in the NE!


----------

